# The long and winding road.



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

Ive been meaning to start one of these all week...and each time i try, something comes up and it gets post poned! I figured before i went to the barn today, id start it. 

This is the tale of Stylish My Maria (Maria) and Above the Stars (Cuddles). They are 3yo Morgan mares by Mtn Run Above All out of Taras Cherokee daughters. They are half sisters, and their mothers are half sisters. Small world eh? Ive had them 2 weeks, and they are already lunging (for the most part...they make circles attached to a lunge line attached to me, so it counts) they like being groomed and attention. They have a lot of talent in their blood, and Maria will probably be a very nice In-hand horse and English pleasure horse, as well as a broodmare, and Cuddles should go Park, or English pleasure at least.

*11/21/10*

Today, we are separating Cuddles and Maria...for GOOD! They are way too attached to one another, although theyve been getting better about being separated for working. But, January 1st is right around the corner, which means they have to start getting prepped for show season...meaning gain some weight, work consistantly, build some muscle, wear a bussel in the stall, start working in the surcingle and sidereins and long lines...you get the idea. Theyve been stalled AM/PM for feeding, but thats only 10mins at the most each time. Last night, they were in a little longer so we could work on their In-Hand stuff. They seemed content with their hay...so maybe today will go quietly? Im not so worried about today, as i am about what i will walk in on tomorrow morning...walls torn down? Doors ajar? Oh look...theyre in the field?!?! Sigh...hoping it just goes well, and they learn that its a happy thing, that is only going to make them more wonderful individuals that they already are...(said thru a clenched smile). Yea...they have those moments. Well, time to head off and do the **** thing....


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/22/10*

GREAT SUCCESS!!!
Yesterday, the girls were separated into stalls. I got up there and, of course, Cuddles went right into the barn and waited for her food...meanwhile Maria, being the smart cookie she is, stayed on the other side of the fence between her and the barn and refused to make an attempt to come in. So, i locked Cuddles in and fed her, then went out and had to lead Maria into the barn area. After much convincing that the only way she would get food is to go in the barn, she went in and ate her breakfast. They were restless at first, kept looking at me like "hey, we are done, can we go out now?" I didnt hear much of a peep out of them all day, except for one or two nickers and some pawing and walking around their stalls.

We lunged them both in the action chains for the first time too, which was exciting. Maria got real cute in them....but Cuddles...she is most definately a Park Saddle candidate now. She sat back on her hind end, drove off and popped her front legs up like no ones busines...and thats without shoes. Maria was a little, lets say, excited? when Cuddles came back into the barn. She attempted to leap into her feeder (which she succeeded at) and then again getting a leg through the front stall window. No harm done though...although i hope she may rethink that whole process now. 

I got up to the barn this morning expecting to find the worst after their first overnighter in the barn. All was quiet, they had eaten their hay, made messes of their stalls, but they didnt seem stressed and hadnt ripped the barn to pieces. I tossed them all hay, fed the outsiders, then grained the insiders. After breakfast, i did stalls and they were quite nice about me being in there to clean. They were fascinated by the muck bucket, so much that Cuddles tried to steal it...and all the mess that was in it! Maria pretty much moved where i asked her so i could work around her. They also got their dewormer which the were less than thrilled about im sure...but it was apple flavoured, theyll get over it. All in all, good start to the day. Still have to work them, but im sure they will be thrilled to get out of their stalls and blow off some steam.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/23/10*

Well...last night, we started the girls learning to crosstie and worked on picking up their feet. Maria became a pro, Cuddles was her stubborn self. Maria lunged well, Cuddles put up quite a fight going to the right. She eventually got over it, but im sure ill have the same thing today if we work them...its supposed to rain. We need to get their tails clean and put into tail socks soon. Hopefully thatll get done today too. Im kinda hoping for rain...


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/24/10*

Well...it did wind up raining yesterday for about 2hrs while i was riding a clients horse at her farm (she has a covered ring, so jealous). The ring wasnt too bad when i got back to the barn, so i was still able to lunge the girls.

Cuddles was much better about being lunged. She only pulled her "im gonna jump, stop and be a butt" like twice before giving in. Maria lunged wonderfully and my bf was able to fix the rats nest that was her tail and get it put up..after she lept into the barn nearly landing on me...oh babies. Two great accomplishments yesterday!


Today, on the other hand, shouldve been simple. Easy lunge, since they will have Thanksgiving off if it rains (which they are calling for it). Maria went out, WTC, both ways, good deal. Cuddles...cuddles, cuddles, cuddles. She is just like her mother and her _other_ sister, Fraeda. Fraeda, to put it nicely, was a devil horse. In the stall, working, no matter what, she was just a witch with a capital B. She liked to work, was a **** nice horse, but quite evil and it was funny at times, she knew who she could scare. Anywho, cuddles is very Fraeda-esque and its becoming more apparent...her stall manners, the way she works, just her appearance. Its weird sometimes. Anyway, she did her usual lunge, with her usual attempt at running the show. There was more of a challenge in her today, but again, she gave in and did what she was supposed to. The problem with her is she is really smart. And she knows what to do, she just wants to be the HBIC, and she needs to learn that that crown is worn by me. I think she is starting to figure it out, but she wants to push my buttons...so i will just push hers back, remind her how it is...and we will see who wins.


----------

